# A simple walking stick



## Xutos (May 25, 2018)

A simple walking stick.

The upper curve is good support during pauses.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good looking stick! How tall is it?


----------



## Peterp (Mar 2, 2019)

I really like that curve


----------



## Xutos (May 25, 2018)

Thanks Rodney and Peterp



Rodney said:


> Good looking stick! How tall is it?


----------



## DesertLoon (Mar 2, 2019)

It's so nice when the tree grows the branches in useful shapes!


----------

